# Palacios - Turtle Bay Rental



## Marshratrods

2 bedroom 1 bath with 300’ lighted pier located on the end of Jensen’s Point, quiet secluded community along the bay , great for kids , fishing and duck hunters. Comfortably sleeps 6 , front porch over looks the bay for great relaxing views. Full pics, description and reviews on VRBO # 1977794. Contact us for direct bookings


----------

